# Help - Taken double the progestrone dose by mistake



## carolmac (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi

Advice would be greatly appreciated. I had embryo transfer Saturday the 28/11 and was advised to take 800mg progesterone daily. I didn't realise that my meds were 200mg and I have mistakingly been doubling the dose. Could you advise what is the safest way to reduce the dose back to 800mg without putting the pregnancy at risk. Also, what is the likely impact of this mistake.

Many thanks for your help feeling very stupid and upset about this.

Love

Carolmac


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi carol,

Try not to worry as you can't really overdo progesterone  I'm assuming that you have taken 1600mg instead then? Not too sure from your post what exactly you have been using and when   Best people to speak to about cutting down are your clinic as they know about your cycle and can say what the best thing to do is ( some clinics will wean off progesterone and others will just stop; although not usually from such a high dose) I'd give them a call in the morning to discuss if you can.

Don't stress   try to keep relaxed on your 2ww  
Maz x


----------



## carolmac (Aug 4, 2008)

Maz 

Thanks so much for replying, I was really down yesterday thinking I had messed up a good cycle. I was taking 1600mg, still can't believe I did that. No excuse as my 3rd cycle. I spoke to the clinic and they said to reduce to 1200mg but not further. I still can't find any info on possible side effects of taking such a large dose or if it reduces my chances of pregnancy. 

I will try and chill and put this behind me.

Love

Carolmac


----------

